# Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Beleuchtung ändern?



## Constantin-RO (9. September 2016)

*Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Beleuchtung ändern?*

Huhu, könnte mir jemand sagen wo genau ich im Bios die Beleuchtungsart vom Mainboard wechsel? Standartmäßig ist die Beleuchtung auf "pulsierend" will das aber ausschalten das es dauerhaft leuchtet.

LG


----------



## SHOKK (9. September 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Beleuchtung ändern?*

Gibt es nicht dafür ein Programm von Asus? Ist die Rede von Pro Gaming oder Pro Gaming Aura mit dieser komischen Beleuchtung?


----------



## L4D2K (9. September 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Beleuchtung ändern?*

Im BIOS unter Advanced -> Onboard Devices Configuration  kann man die LEDs einstellen.


----------



## Constantin-RO (9. September 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Beleuchtung ändern?*

Danke L4D2K, danach hab ich gesucht


----------



## MichiSniper (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Beleuchtung ändern?*

Hallo, Das kannst du alles über die Aura Software machen  

Z170 PRO GAMING/AURA  Driver & Tools | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland


----------

